# Fitting New Battery's



## Waggie (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi All,

I am wondering how easy it is too fit New Batterie's ?

I currnetly have only 1 x 85 amp/hr battery in my MH and am looking at doubling this up or changing to 2 x 110 amp/hr doing a big continental run in 3 weeks !!

What do i need to link the second battery up to the charger ect?
Or does it need its own charger?

I would expect a dealer to charge a fortune for this and would like to tackle it myself, is this reccomended ?

Cheers
Waggie


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

All you need to do is link the second battery to the first +ve to +ve and -ve to -ve. Use thickish cable 4mm if possible and a 25A fuse in the +ve cable.

Your existing charger will then charge them both (just takes a little longer)

Bear in mind you will get better performance from 2 batteries of the same type, capacity and age.



Trevor


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Well to fit a new battery is easy. Your biggest problem may be finding space to fit the extra (larger size) batteries.

Assuming you have space and they are the same type of battery, same age and size, then simply connect positive (red) to positive and negative (Black) to negative. - job done

The battery charger should cope ok but remember it will take longer to charge two than it will one.

If you will be running without EHU then think about switching to LED bulbs as they use significantly less power than the Halogens


----------



## Waggie (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the Info, I'm off to buy a couple of battery's and some Cable now (and a Fuse) any reccomendations on Battery manufacturer ?

Cheers
Waggie


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Have a look at the Elecosol range.

Not the cheapest, but with a 5 yr guarrantee and most certainly the lightest batteries around


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Before you spend a great deal of your hard earned cash on Elecosol batteries have a good look around this and other forums. I have no personal experience of the company but they would appear to be reluctant to deal with problems and warranty claims and from many comments the product is not always as good as the hype! Have a good look around and you'll find you can get a decent pair of 110amp leisure batteries for about the same price as a single Elecosol.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Always disconnect the neg (earth) first and reconnect last :wink: 

Loddy


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*batteries*

do not forget that depending on what batteries you buy they may need to be vented to the outside of the van! Hydrogen gas is very explosive!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We have only one 110 amp elecosol fitted.This is over 4 years old and the mh is on permanent uhu at home so the battery is always charged.. It was fitted by b....hills at newark to replace an original fit that cooked. I was offered an 85 amp battery a couple of weeks ago amd didn`t know whether to pair them up or not. So i didn`t.I will watch for the battery dying anytime.

Dave p


----------

